# Pro Puppy Pics



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Waaay back at about 16 weeks we did puppy photos!!

Here’s the results!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

So adorable!!! I love the pics. A true model


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwww, how cute is that?!?!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

So sweet. What great pictures!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow - what great photos! And what a cute dog!


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

oh wow-adorable. I love her expression in the second photo.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great Photos, what a cutie!:smile2:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We did family pictures a couple of weeks after we brought our puppy home. I chose the studio because it’s really creative and fun and I knew they’d be open to a puppy, but my husband was kind of embarrassed and before we went he basically said, “These are family pictures and the puppy can be in them. This is not a puppy portrait session.” Then when we got there, the photographer was so great, and the puppy was so good, he didn’t even care. As we were leaving, a family was walking in and one of the kids said, “But they got to bring their dog for the picture!” The poor mom, she had a bunch of kids and they all started whining about going home to get the dog, and how awful it was that he was left out! 

I’m SO glad I did it! They’re still some of my favorite pictures of our dog (and my kids) two years later.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Plus, now we are a family who has a little framed canvas of our dog on our wall, never would have predicted that a few years ago


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Lol, I know!! These were my two favourite 8mages from the shoot and the one in the suitcase is now on my wall. So I’m one of those too, which I never thought I would 

That poor other mom.. I can only 8magine!!

I didnt have nearly enough puppy shots of my last dog, so I’m not making the same mistake with Denver!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sweet photos!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I have SO many pics of Oliver! People probably think I photograph him more than my family lol. But seriously, I’m a writer and I put those pics in my public social media areas (twitter & my author FB page, the author instagram) because I want to be friendly and all, but not invade my kids’ privacy except on my own friends’ list/ private accounts.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Wulfin! EvaE and Melissa, can we see your photos? The one time we got professional photos taken of Shama, we had to sign an agreement to never share the photos with anyone electronically. We actually only got one 8.5 x 11 framed print out of the deal, because it was a promotion intended to get us to pay hundreds of dollars for wall art of our dog. We paid $50 for a one-hour professional photo shoot, a photo viewing party/consulting session (including drinks and snacks), and our framed print. It was fun, and we do love our photo (Shama sprawled out and giving the camera a dirty look after she landed on and collapsed the collapsable cat tunnel I'd intended her to jump over) You are all welcome to come to southern Minnesota to see our photo in person - we're 90 minutes from the MSP airport and Mall of America ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

My photog gave me those ones watermarked and at a “social media” quality so that they could be posted without quality degradation but if someone tried to blow it up into a print it would be pixelated. I have the full digital files, but won’t post those anywhere


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Beautiful photos, Wulfin! EvaE and Melissa, can we see your photos? *The one time we got professional photos taken of Shama, we had to sign an agreement to never share the photos with anyone electronically.* We actually only got one 8.5 x 11 framed print out of the deal, because it was a promotion intended to get us to pay hundreds of dollars for wall art of our dog. We paid $50 for a one-hour professional photo shoot, a photo viewing party/consulting session (including drinks and snacks), and our framed print. It was fun, and we do love our photo (Shama sprawled out and giving the camera a dirty look after she landed on and collapsed the collapsable cat tunnel I'd intended her to jump over) You are all welcome to come to southern Minnesota to see our photo in person - we're 90 minutes from the MSP airport and Mall of America ...


This is about the STUPIDEST thing I've ever heard. As a retired and now hobby photographer, you sending out a cute photo to friends would likely end up as a referral to this company. What are they going to do if you Scan that picture and show it off? I imagine it has their signature on it that would give them credit. It was probably done to try and force you to spend hundreds of dollars for wall art.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I like the cute puppy-dog look ... Short Ears and a Puffy Mustache and Short to No Beard. Like the photo of my dog below my screen name on the left side of the screen.. Now that Patti is almost 2, her ears are long, Mustache and Beard are long. These long Mustaches and Beards get dirty. 

I'm not sure how this puppy-face looks on an Adult Dog. Does anyone have the Short Ears -- Puffy Mustache cut on their Adult Dog???


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> I like the cute puppy-dog look ... Short Ears and a Puffy Mustache and Short to No Beard. Like the photo of my dog below my screen name on the left side of the screen.. Now that Patti is almost 2, her ears are long, Mustache and Beard are long. These long Mustaches and Beards get dirty.
> 
> I'm not sure how this puppy-face looks on an Adult Dog. Does anyone have the Short Ears -- Puffy Mustache cut on their Adult Dog???


I think Patti looks adorable. I would think this cut would look just as good on an adult dog. Since Mia eats raw food and likes to dig (and we both like short sweet grooming sessions) I keep her short. So much easier to keep her clean and easier to find ticks which seem to love the head area. If I get her ears too short they pop up :laugh2: but you would not have that problem.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I have been lucky because I have always been able to find great photographers who also provide releases and digital photos, even when my kids were little. My little avatar/photo is one of them. We ended up with cute pics of my two kids together, cute pics of DS and puppy and of DD with puppy, but sadly not DS, DD, and puppy in the same picture. Even though they were 11 and 12 at the time, we still couldn’t get all 3 looking at the camera (or at least holding still) at once! Too much puppy excitement.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think Patti looks adorable. I would think this cut would look just as good on an adult dog. Since Mia eats raw food and likes to dig (and we both like short sweet grooming sessions) I keep her short. So much easier to keep her clean and easier to find ticks which seem to love the head area. If I get her ears too short they pop up :laugh2: but you would not have that problem.


Patti is in and out all day and sometimes like to dig. Grrrrrrr! Food gets in her Mustache, Beard and her Long Ears. I love both of the long and short Havanese hair styles, but the short is a whole lot easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

Short may be easier but I love my long haired girl. I find the long hair is quite soothing and leads to some relaxing grooming time for her


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Steph, can we see a photo of your dog?


----------

